# Spray In Liners



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Rhino, Linex, Reflex, Gaurdit, Superliner, etc. Are these all the same these days? Anybody have any recommendations for installation around Salt Lake/Bountiful? Some seem to be more plastic like than others, whereas others are more rubbery. I think the rubbery one makes more sense, due to slippage, but just wanted others thoughts.

Thanks,


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

do some research on what your getting and how they are going to do it. That being said some of them chip and flake off in just a few short years as well as some of them are put on so thin that they scrape off with very litttle force mine is starting to scrape off


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll see if I can get the name of the place for you, but there is a trailer shop in Kaysville that does Scorpion spray on liners. They can spray just about any color you would want, and they have the rubbery feel to them. SUPER durable. Trust me, you'll be glad you looked into it.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Chaser, 
Could you post that in here I am interested as well and live close to Kaysville. Thanks


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.scorpionliners.com/locator/r ... =344&dist=

Here's the link to the locator on the Scorpion site. Its Wasatch Trailer Sales. Give those guys a call, or stop in and see Mike. A bunch of good guys at that shop.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a rhino and it was very heavy duty, something to say for the name brands sometimes on certain products.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone know approximately what the cost is for the Scorpion liner or rhino liner? I would like to do the truck I recently purchased.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

You are looking at 350-600 for a full size, pending the brand and upgrades


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's a question on the sspary on liners------- are there drain holes put in ? I bought a truck- it was has a sprayed on liner and it might as well be a swimming pool unless you park it on a hill.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Packfish said:


> Here's a question on the sspary on liners------- are there drain holes put in ? I bought a truck- it was has a sprayed on liner and it might as well be a swimming pool unless you park it on a hill.


It sounds like they had a bad installer. I have had 3 trucks done and have seen a lot more and the factory drains are still used.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, they caked it on too thick and plugged them up. A good OEM will have a sprayer that has the talent to apply it as thick or thin as they want. Its always a good idea to ask to see some of their work before you have your truck done, and not just pictures either.


----------

